# Branson 3510i electrical problem



## Don Kultti (Jun 13, 2018)

Electrical problem with my 3510i, I think I have a short somewhere. When the ignition switch is either off or on (not start) the battery/charge light on the dash is on. When I roll it to start, it starts. I pulled fuses one for one to see if I could get it to on go off, no joy. Any ideas where I should start looking? All lights work fine, so do blinkers and the horn. The battery is new and fully charged. I replaced the starter a couple months ago, all that wiring looks good. I am thinking I have a short somewhere and am thinking it might be something common to others problem like this. I use the machine and just pull the positive cable from battery when not running it. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will want to check the Q.G.S Controller.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Don, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would take the alternator to an auto parts store and have it tested. There is no charge for this service.


----------



## Don Kultti (Jun 13, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> You will want to check the Q.G.S Controller.


You got me. What is the Q.G.S?


----------



## Don Kultti (Jun 13, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Don, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I would take the alternator to an auto parts store and have it tested. There is no charge for this service.


I thought about that and will do. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Q.G.S. is the quick glow system controller. If the internal relay sticks the charge light stays on.


----------



## Don Kultti (Jun 13, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Q.G.S. is the quick glow system controller. If the internal relay sticks the charge light stays on.


Ahhh!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Tractor utterly (May 21, 2021)

Where is the QGS located


----------

